# Oldie but a goodie - Black and Decker



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought this Model 3315 in 1970, used it about 45 minutes and put it in the cupboard. We moved to Idaho in 1978 and have been in the same house since that move...the router has been in the back of that same cupboard all this time. I just thought some of you might like to look at this relic.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Dennis. You should look so good after 30 years in a cupboard  Have you used it yet?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool, almost looks like an old Porter Cable. Those were back in the days of decent B&D products!

Corey


----------



## Dan Hogan (Sep 24, 2004)

I just ordered a new Wing Nut and collet and Manual for a B&D Model 3310. I have no idea how old it is. My wife bought it for my son-in-law to use.

Dan


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks at lot like an old craftsman I have in a dust bin somewhere, but not in the good shape you have displayed. 

Seems that many things have many names - but made by the same company. Ummm...


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

I used the B&D router this afternoon for some minor slot work. It runs just like it did the day I took it out of the box. Gee, I'm feeling a wave of nostalgia sweeping over me.

Dennis in Boise


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

good grief, you bought that the year I was born!!
It's in far better shape than I am,lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good eye Birdflu, in different colors and stickers this model is the same as one of the Craftsman professional routers.(I had one) Yes, both were built by B&D.


----------



## Customtoolrepair (Feb 4, 2017)

*for sale *

by any chance are you selling this item? if so can you please contact me at [email protected] thank you


----------



## slalom (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow that brings back memories. My first router was a B&D, made in Brockville ON. A beast on start-up. Made some great projects with it. My son refuses to let me sell it even though it sits in its case in my off site storage!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Customtoolrepair said:


> by any chance are you selling this item? if so can you please contact me at [email protected] thank you


Really, that was 9 years ago! :surprise::grin:

...and he hasn't been on the board since March 2015.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Customtoolrepair. Up in the left hard corner of each post is the date that it was posted. As far as I know all the posts ever made are stored in our archives so we often see someone looking through posts in one of our sub forums that digs an old one up.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Had the 2710 (an Elu), 3315, 2721 and the 610. All pretty much with interchangeble parts except the 2710 & 610 which had 1/2 collets.
Also had this 7 pound hybrid, a 442M, (& still have). Only a 1/4" collet, its fan was cast. It is cantilevered like a trimmer and, without the knobs, behaves like one. Created when B&D had pride and competition. Its labels were riveted on the motor & base casting. Dates to the 60's & made in the USA.


----------

